# Winter Fishing tips



## Iean B. (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey everyone, 
Just need a little help, i am planning on taking a buddy fishing tomorrow morning. I havent been fishing in the cooler weather, i usually stick to spring and summer fishing. My question is what should i do a little different to locate fish in the cooler water (stay in deeper water or can i still locate them on the shallow flats). Should i stay in the sound or head out into Choctawhathee bay.
Not wanting anyones honey hole, just few tips. I will be in a 22ft bay boat, so i am staying inshore looking for inshore type fish (reds, trout, flounder, etc.)
Any help would be greatly appreciated......i will post pics if we come across some nice fish.......thanks


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

If you're going in the AM, fish deep and slow. I like 1/4 - 3/8 oz jig heads with DOA CAL's or some other similar soft plastics.

If you're going in the afternoon, you MIGHT find some fish shallow after the sun's warmed up the flats, but they'll be EXTREMELY spooky.

And if you're going at night, fish dock lights with deep water under them.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

It sounds like you're in the area so you might try the Destin Bridge area for Bull Reds and sheepshead. You might pick up a flounder there as well.


----------



## Iean B. (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys, i think i will try the destin bridge in the morning with either live shrimp of finger mullet if i can get some in the cast net.....i will let you know how it goes......thanks again


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Iean B. said:


> Thanks for the info guys, i think i will try the destin bridge in the morning with either live shrimp of finger mullet if i can get some in the cast net.....i will let you know how it goes......thanks again


I wish I had seen this last night. I've been killing the reds at Destin Bridge using 3 or 4 inch pin fish.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Yaksquatch said:


> If you're going in the AM, fish deep and slow. I like 1/4 - 3/8 oz jig heads with DOA CAL's or some other similar soft plastics.
> 
> If you're going in the afternoon, you MIGHT find some fish shallow after the sun's warmed up the flats, but they'll be EXTREMELY spooky.
> 
> ...


I think that just about covers it....and be patient.


----------



## Cronin (Nov 30, 2011)

Just ride through the bay looking for pelicans diving, when you see them enter cautiously and you will most likely be catchin reds
Good Luck


----------

